# OHIO - 2022 - FALL MUSHROOMS



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hocking County - Sunday

In a 2.2 mile walk (4.4 mile round trip) yesterday there was never a time I was not in sight of mushrooms!!











9 o'clock: Hedgehog. 
7 o'clock: Chanterelles
5 o'clock: Chicken of the Woods
3 o'clock: Bi-color Bolests
10-1 o'clock: Mostly Bay Boletes

Enjoy the woods!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hocking County - Hedgehog from Sunday.










While I found one nice sized Hedgehog, most were smaller, like these below.










I found 5 groupings of 20-30 Hedgehogs each that were just starting and therefore small. I believe a great Hedgehog focused huntung trip awaits in 4-5 days.

Enjoy some Fall woods time! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hocking County - Sunday










I was surprised to find a half dozen Chanterelles in one spot!!? 🌞











Enjoy some Woods-Time.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Another small Chanterelle showed up Sunday.
The Yellowfoot Chanterelle -- I've not eaten these.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

sb said:


> Hocking County - Hedgehog from Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 44357
> 
> ...


I love the taste of hedgehogs but can never get a good amount of them. Sounds like you scored on a bunch!


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

cwlake said:


> I love the taste of hedgehogs but can never get a good amount of them. Sounds like you scored on a bunch!


No grifola yet ? Chanterelles have been done here for a few weeks.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

cwlake - 
Yea, I haven't seen any grifola/Hen of the Woods yet either.
On the hedgehogs -- I never find quantities here in Central OH/Franklin County. So, I'm thinking about doing a return trip to Hocking County to see how those 5 different groups of 30-35 each are progressing growing, in perhaps 5-6 days. 
Enjoy the woods everyone! 😎🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hocking County

Three Bi Color Boletes fron Sunday, yesterday.😎










😎🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

We got some t'storms early Monday AM. Tomorrow will be grass cutting day because it needs it, and they're calling for more rain Wednesday and Thursday. Finally!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

shroomsearcher - I'm going to keep an eye on what falls in SE OH - Hocking County hoping those Hedge Hog Mushroms I saw Sunday get enough rain to grow further.

On to enjoying/cooking Sunday finds:

Tonight, I decided to do something quick. Biscuits with Bay Bolete & Hedge Hog Mushroom Gravy.










Sauteeing the 'shrooms . . . and . . . well . . . there's Wine for the Cook and Sherry for the cooking!










While it was good (below), I'd hoped for something showing up the flavor of the Bay Boletes and Hedge Hogs better. The Half & Half and flour thickening muted the flavor to just satisfying & pleasant.











😎
If I get more good Bay Boletes and/or more Hedgehogs, I'm going to make Mushroom Soup--a version I made several years ago where I didn't do a cream base but a water base, just moderating the texture with some cream of tatar for slight thickening of the boullion water base. I remembered how well the 'Shroom flavor stood out.

Happy Hunting, All! 😎 🌞


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

shroomsearcher said:


> We got some t'storms early Monday AM. Tomorrow will be grass cutting day because it needs it, and they're calling for more rain Wednesday and Thursday. Finally!





sb said:


> shroomsearcher - I'm going to keep an eye on what falls in SE OH - Hocking County hoping those Hedge Hog Mushroms I saw Sunday get enough rain to grow further.
> 
> On to enjoying/cooking Sunday finds:
> 
> ...


A little corn starch will thicken that as well. On another subject, do the bi-color boletes stain when you touch or wipe the pores? I'm not to the point of confidence on them. What color are the pores?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

cwlake Thanks.

Oops - my bad. I meant to say I had used corn starch as my thickener, not cream of tarter. I remember thinking as I wrote it "that's not right" but didn't rethink/change it.

The Boletus bicolor cap underside does turn blue, easily.

From mushroomexpert.com
by Michael Kuo
Charles Peck named this species (1872) _Boletus bicolor_, the "two-colored bolete," because of its beautiful and starkly contrasting red and yellow colors. The cap and stem, when fresh, are bright red, and the young pore surface is bright yellow. *The pore surface bruises blue promptly, but the mushroom's other surfaces usually do not*--and the sliced flesh, most of the time, turns blue only faintly and erratically. Other crucial identification features include the proportionally shallow depth of the tube layer, and the fact that the stem is red nearly to the apex. At maturity _Boletus bicolor_ is a medium-sized to large mushroom, which helps to distinguish it from the many similar species with much smaller stature (_Boletus harrisonii_, _Boletus campestris_, _Xerocomellus rubellus_, and others).

Yea!!! The fall woods are beautiful. 😎 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

sb said:


> cwlake Thanks.
> 
> Oops - my bad. I meant to say I had used corn starch as my thickener, not cream of tarter. I remember thinking as I wrote it "that's not right" but didn't rethink/change it.
> 
> ...


The Boletus bicolor cap underside does turn blue, easily.

That is a subject covered in one of the videos from Learn Your Land. It was titled, "If it bruises blue, it's poisonous!" Not necessarily so. Some years ago I found a whole bunch of boletes in a patch of woods off the fairway on a golf course. They were pretty big and easy to see. I went and pulled one up, and it would bruise really blue at the slightest touch! I would find tons of mushrooms there.I'd never try to eat any of them due to the pesticides, fertilizers and herbicides used on golf course, but it is one of the shroomiest places I know!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County

First Hen of the Woods today, Thursday, in Franklin County. 😎










That was the 2nd Hen of the Woods. The first one is this below.










I left that to grow, obviously. However the one I took is probably destined for a Maitake & Sweet Potato Hash tomorrow or the next day.

Below are what I brought home: a few Oyster, some Turkey Tail to add to my next batch of medicinal mushroom extract, Maitake or Hen of the Woods and some Abortive Entaloma or Shrimp of the Woods.









Treat yourself to some adventures in the Woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

That Black Trumpet Mushroom Pate I made in 2018 came back to my memory recently and wouldn't leave, ha! So I got out some dried Black Trumpets and made some more.



















Then I ate some spread on various crackers. The smooth puree of the sauteed mushrooms and other ingredients is topped with a fine layer of clarified butter in the ramekin and sage leaves before refrigerating.










And polished it off this morning for breakfast on a hot biscuit accompanyment. Looks like apple butter - tastes 'shroom yummy!










Treat yourself to some time in the woods!! 🌞


----------



## ButlerMushMan (May 4, 2018)

Hens up in Butler County!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Amazing what a few days, a little rain, and a drop in temp can do! Decided to check my "pinkie" spot today. They're just getting started. I have found them in this spot right up until first frost! Found on perfect specimen, no bugs, and took it. There are two maple trees growing there and I looked at the one closest to that mushroom and spotted reishi on it. There were 5 or 6 little sprouts coming out of the trunk, and one big gorgeous specimen growing at the base! I did not take it. I will go back tomorrow with my camera to get a pic to post here, and then take it. I've checked this spot for 5 or 6 years, and I've never seen reishi. I find both pinkies, _Agaricus campestris, _and horse mushrooms, _A. arvensis, _in this spot. 

Then I went to check another spot where I have found chickens on an oak tree. No hens, but the ringless honeys were absolutely everywhere! And in all stages of growth. Some were shot, and decaying back into the ground. Others were in perfect condition for harvest. So, I want someone to give me the straight skinny on ringless honeys, because I've read, and heard, both sides. They are really good to eat, or just meh! I understand that you only need to bother with the caps, the stems being really tough and stringy. Also, do they dehydrate well. There is an absolute bumper crop there. No way I could use them up in a short time. I'll try to take pics of them as well.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hocking County - SE OH

Friday I returned to Hocking County and harvested some Hedge Hogs. There were more than last Sunday but they hadn't grown much. So, I'm learning that these are a variety that don't grow very big.










On the cutting board.










This was going to be a species specific hunt just for Hedge Hog . . . but then I saw this pair of immaculate, tender, young Chicken of the Woods.










another look showing how clean these are.












Enjoy some time in the woods. 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Maitake Sweet Potato Hash for breakfast today* -- on a damp, cool, cloudy Fall morning.

The Hen of the Woods was smaller and therefore well suited to chopping up for the Hash.










I love getting/adding fresh herbs from the garden.









I got out my old cast iron skillet. It superbly handled everything. I'm finding that the no stick skillets don't work well for me when I want some heat, as in browning, singing.









😎 🌞










Treat yourself to some time in the woods!! 😎 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow! looks good!


----------



## BlueSkies (4 mo ago)

sb said:


> *Maitake Sweet Potato Hash for breakfast today* -- on a damp, cool, cloudy Fall morning.
> 
> The Hen of the Woods was smaller and therefore well suited to chopping up for the Hash.
> View attachment 44401
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Man if I had a nickel every time someone on this site asked for an ID of an oyster or chicken of the woods, Id be able to afford to buy the mushrooms at the store instead of finding them.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Lobster Mushroom Encrusted Arctic Char*

What to do with just a few Lobster Mushrooms?

The recipe that enchanted me was for Walleye, but I couldn't find any fresh Walleye locally (Central OH). So I went with a great looking Arctic Char filet.

The Lobster mushrooms first were sliced, dried and then converted to powder. I used a whirling blade version of a coffee bean grinder.



















In the dehydrator, below.










After drying for several hours they were snappy crisp to convert to powder.

I dunked the Arctic Char in half & half and dredged them in the Lobster Mushroom powder, below.










The recipe called for shimmering oil to which a pat or two of butter is added just before laying in the Arctic Char filet.

Supposedly, the butter is quickly absorbed into the dried Lobster Mushroom pieces and powder and keeps it from burning as readily.

It worked as the crisp crust gave way to super moist and tender Arctic Char flesh -- over a bed of wild rice below!!



















Fall mushroom time is upon us!! 😎 🌞


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

sb said:


> *Lobster Mushroom Encrusted Arctic Char*
> 
> What to do with just a few Lobster Mushrooms?
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow!! I've been on a Fall wild mushroom kick and enjoying it.

To continue today, I got out a container of frozen Chanterelle Soup from this Summer and had it for lunch today with good ole Ritz crackers with a sliver of Dilled Havarti Cheese and Parsley garnish.










During the season, I find/get all the Chanterelles I want and so, don't harvest a lot -- typically just enough for a few dinners at any one time. However, on one occasion my neighbor and I harvested lots of Chanterelles and then and we both worked to make a huge pot of Chanterelle Soup. We both took enough fresh for several dinners and enough for several frozen containers each.

This pic above was one of those frozen Chant Soups thawed today. I'm here to say it was as good as when we first made it. The remaining one I'll hold till January!!

Have some adventures in the woods!! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Yea! The Hedge Hog Mushrooms from 5 days ago were still good enough to cook with tonight.

As I had leftover baked potatoes also, I decided to do a Hedge Hog Twice Baked Potato.










Twice Baked Potato with Butter, Thyme, Shredded Cheese, Sour cream & sauteed Hedgehog Mushrooms over the top.










Spend some time in the woods. 😎 🌞


----------



## steve59 (3 mo ago)

Are these safe? Found today oct 3 under pine tree in ohio


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know about you, but I would never accept an identification from a pic alone!


----------



## steve59 (3 mo ago)

Nor would I.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Cool! And I've never seen anything like those before.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County


Today I found a clean, tender Hen of the Woods/Maitake and brought it home with me. 

"a" means only one - a single one -- good thing it was in excellent shape since I couldn't be choosy, HA!










Several well developed Northern Tooth Fungus.




















And then this, *below: Any help on id? * I should have but didn't bruise the gills to see if it was some type of lacterius. All 3 mushrooms joined into one large stalk that went back into the notch of the tree roots/base. The gills end abruptly at a distinctive edge of the stalk. The woods have been extremely dry the last 2-3 weeks. The mushroom felt like an Oyster, being moist and heavy.



















Hey, Have some great Fall trips into the woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

That is a beautiful hen.I actually prefer to find them that size before they become critter hotels! Plus, less of a job to clean them.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Got lucky today. The cold snap caused tree sap to flow towards the roots allowing some hens to fruit even though there hasn't been a drop of rain here in three weeks. Found 10 3/4 pounds.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

sb said:


> Central OH - Franklin County
> 
> 
> Today I found a clean, tender Hen of the Woods/Maitake and brought it home with me.
> ...


That is a beautiful hen!! I've never seen one that light colored. the bottom pics could be elm oysters. The gills do end abruptly like this. The color looks right but I'm not sure about the wavy margin. Did they have a slight anise smell?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

cwlake - I don't recall an anise smell. I'll check out Elm Oyster. Somewhere in the las 1/2 year I came across a pic that looked like the wavy edges on those 3 white mushrooms above. --I just wish I could remember where. Well, then I could have been more diligent -- like bringing one home, doing a spore print etc. HA! didn't happen.

Have some good times in the woods, everyone! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Baked Cobia with Hen of the Woods Mushrooms and Wild Rice*

I have not been out into the woods for many weeks. Not-withstanding that, I wanted to offset the snow flurries this Sunday with some wild (ish) mushroom dish.

This is the pleasing result. 

This pic below shows the basics. I confess that the Maiitake or Hen of the Woods below is not something I got in the woods. The mushrooms came from a local Asian Market that sells many wild crafted mushrooms. They ususally have Maiitake or Hen of the woods available.

The other main items obviously are the Cobia filets and Wild Rice.











Below: baked Cobia, Wild Rice and Hen of the Woods sauteed in butter. Additionally I poured some toasted sesame seed salad dressing over mung bean sprouts in lieu of a salad.










What are you doing to make do till the next season starts?
I'm contemplating how I'm next going to use some dehydrated Morel Mushrooms.
Blessings to all shroomers!!  *🌞*


----------

